# Early Stingray reflector bracket



## 60sstuff (Aug 15, 2019)

I received a couple text today asking about the 1963 style reflector bracket.

This was another change Schwinn needed to do to prevent finger cuts.
Just like the razor edge fenders on the early models, which needed a revision to the safety (rolled edge).

These squared off ends of the 63 brackets needed to be handled with care when folding around the seat strut.

My Red H3 and Lime L3 (Nov. 1, 1963) both came with the square ends. I’m not sure when Schwinn made the change but it was somewhere around late 63 to very early 64 when the rounded end brackets were used.

Chris.


----------



## ride-a-solo (Aug 15, 2019)

Thanks for posting that


----------

